# A Jarrah and yellow box burl 'catty'



## wombat (Mar 16, 2015)

I was asked to do one with some burl.
Looked around and found the last of some yellow box burl. 
He also wanted a medium sized catty, so I went for the "Boomerang" in a split frame of Jarrah.
The burl is on redgum and ash veneer spacers, a brass lanyard hole and some decorative brass pins finishes it off. I think it came out looking pretty good!! :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 16, 2015)

Very sharp looking ! The diff woods pair up nicely


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it looks damned good Walter


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 16, 2015)

That's really nice, it's on my list to make a couple of those for, my son and myself. Hope mine are half that nice....


----------

